# Krill



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can get live krill? My p's don't like the frozen kind. They would grab it and then spit it out. What else can I feed them that would enhance their color...live foods I mean. Thanks


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I have never seen a LFS, or anyplace for that matter, that sold LIVE krill.

~Dj


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Live krill? i dont even know what krills are, i thought there were small shrimps. You can really find live shrimp too


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

hmm....live foods to enhance color.

all that pertains to is protein corrrect?? try earthworms and shrimp...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ive gotten live brine shrimp never seen live krill but my p's loved live brine


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

I decided to stuff the frozen krill inside some smelt and then feed it to my p's. That way they'll get the color enhancing benefits of krill. They won't eat the frozen krill alone.


----------

